# Ethernet Controller Driver for 8194A2U KCY9TAB



## natefl (Jan 19, 2009)

Ethernet Controller Driver for 8194A2U KCY9TAB, I need an ethernet controller driver for the above computer (serial number) (an IBM Pentium 4, with XP), the ethernet port has P35-152-11Z9 (S-Tech) on it. The IBM site has an .exe that doesn't work for that system and I can't find a driver anywhere. If anyone can help with any information it would be much appreciated,
natefl


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Is this the driver you tried to install:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-55649

Or

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-57033

Bill


----------



## natefl (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, thank you those are the two that I downloaded, BUT for some reason it won't let me install the them. I go thourgh the hardware wizard for new hardware and navigate to the folder etc. Any help here would be appreciated.
natefl


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you open the DEVICE MANAGER and post what errors you have (Yellow ! or Red X)
Also on these errors can you Right Click on them >Properties>Details Tab
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you find under Device Instace ID.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## idril (Jan 24, 2010)

BCCOMP said:


> Can you open the DEVICE MANAGER and post what errors you have (Yellow ! or Red X)
> Also on these errors can you Right Click on them >Properties>Details Tab
> Post the DEV/VEN numbers you find under Device Instace ID.
> Thanks,
> Bill


i AM HAVING THE SAME PROB
device manager yellow ? on propertied there is NO details tab
PLEASE HELP


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you run Everest under my signature and attach the FULL report to the thread?

Bill


----------



## SilverLightShin (May 18, 2011)

One of my friends is having the same problem, I'll get her to do an everest report. It seems like this network adapter is nothing but trouble. The details in the device manager say "PCI/VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_0267101&REV_81/4&25296D99&0&40F0"


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

SilverLightShin,

When you post the results you should start a new thread along with the make/model of the PC.


----------

